# S7-1200 und Schrittmotoren



## Kehrer (16 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Zum Spielen und ausprobieren würde ich gerne mit einer S7-1200 Schrittmotoren ansteuern.
Frage:
Brauch ich hierfür verstärker oder kann ich die direkt anschließen  0,4A
https://www.ebay.de/itm/17-Schrittmotor-12V-Fur-CNC-3D-Drucker-Extruder-36oz-in-26Ncm-0-4A-NEU/173135652409?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140117130753%26meid%3De2015657644f4c879412b39d0f9146f2%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dag%26sd%3D263808513270%26itm%3D173135652409&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Taugt sowas überhaupt zum testen?Oder besser *nema 23* schrittmotoren


----------



## Piit278 (16 Januar 2019)

Servus,

Ja du brauchst zusätzlich für die S7 1200 geeignete Schrittmotortreiber. Ich habe selbst schonmal die Aufgabe in einem kleinen Projekt gehabt die Bewegungen der Achsen mit Schrittmotoren auszuführen.

*Dies sollte keine Werbung sein*
Ich habe damals Schrittmotortreiber von LAM Technologies eingesetzt.

https://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schrit...-1-Kanal-5-6A-Mikroschritt-Endstufe::240.html

Diese lassen sich sehr einfach einstellen und Inbetriebnehmen. Diese Treiber haben eine PTO (Puls-Richtungsschnittstelle), welche die S7 1200 ebenfalls Onboard hat für solche zwecke.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Piit



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kehrer (16 Januar 2019)

Piit278 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ja du brauchst zusätzlich für die S7 1200 geeignete Schrittmotortreiber. Ich habe selbst schonmal die Aufgabe in einem kleinen Projekt gehabt die Bewegungen der Achsen mit Schrittmotoren auszuführen.
> 
> ...



Warum brauch ich dann ne Schnittstelle wenn der PTO schon drin ist?
Eine verstärkereinheit sehe ich ja noch ein--- aber bei 0,4A?Sollten doch die Relais-Ausgänge packen oder?


----------



## Piit278 (16 Januar 2019)

Servus,
da hast du wohl was missverstanden.

1. Eine S71200 mit Relaisausgängen unterstützt keinen PTO, da die Relaisausgänge zu langsam sind für die hohen Pulsfrequenzen im kHz bereich. Möglichkeit wäre die S7 1200 mit einen DO Signalboard zu erweitern dann würde es gehen.

2. Lies dir mal die prinzipielle Funktionsweise eines Schrittmotors durch und auch die Schrittmotortypen (Bipolar oder Unipolar) dann wirst du sehen warum so ein Treiber sinnvoll ist.

Einfach gesagt besteht ein PTO von der SPS ausgesehen aus zwei Ausgängen. Einem Richtungssignal (vorwärts oder rückwärts) und einem Pulssignal (hohe Frequenz = schnell, niedrige Frequenz = langsam).

Aus Sicht des Treibers besteht er aus 2 Eingängen. Anhand des Richtungssignals steuert er die Richtung des Motors und anhand der Pulse/s die Geschwindigkeit bzw. die Schritte/s und bestromt dementsprechend die einzelnen Phasen des Schrittmotors für ein gleichmäßiges Drehfeld.

Richtig eingestellt in SPS und Treiber (bsp. Schrittweite 1,8°) entspricht 1 Puls der PTO Schnittstelle einen Drehwinkel von 1,8°des Motors. Desweiteren gibt es noch Mikroschrittbetrieb usw. für kleinere Schrittauflösungen. Somit ergibt sich die Position des Motors aus den Ausgegebenen Schritten(Pulsen).

Wenn du selber ein Programm schreiben möchtest für die Ansteuerung kannst du es natürlich auch mit Relaisausgängen machen. Du musst jedoch die Ansteuerung der Phasen selbst übernehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Piit



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## edison (16 Januar 2019)

Nur zum Spielen reicht sicherlich eine spottgünstige TB6600 Endstufe:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B073PY76HF/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_U_x_Dh6pCb5YMF09A

Damit dreht sich der Motor und Du bekommst einen ersten Einblick.
Technisch geht da noch einiges mehr aber danach hast Du nicht gefragt.

Vorsicht, Du musst Vorwiderstände einsetzen um die 24V der S7 Ausgänge auf 5V Pegel zu reduzieren.


----------



## Kehrer (17 Januar 2019)

edison schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Du musst Vorwiderstände einsetzen um die 24V der S7 Ausgänge auf 5V Pegel zu reduzieren.


Warum 5V? 
Wo steht denn dies wieder?


----------



## Piit278 (17 Januar 2019)

Es steht Riesengroß auf dem Treiber drauf bei „PULL“.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Piit


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## edison (17 Januar 2019)

Weil die Eingänge für 5V ausgelegt sind und Du ansonsten die LED im Optokoppler grillst.


----------

